# How many RCS in a 5.5gal?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

If you have read the post below about what to feed RCS then you know that I just purchased 3 new RCS!! I put them in a 5.5gal but am wondering if I should have put more in? Is 3 alright for stocking that small tank or should I add a few more? Where I buy them they are 3.49 a pop. Hopefully they will breed!

Tank has various plants (crypts, dwarf sag, hydrocotyle, hairgrass), 4 amanos, 3 rcs, and a pleco.

thanks

sean


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

IME and IMO you can load the tank up with them. They will populate it as well.
However I have read that Ammano's can be predatory on the babies and juvies.
It don't think it would hurt anything to add another 15 to 20 right off the bat.
These are not like fish as far as waste and they clean up after themselves.
As for the Ammano's, I have a 2.5 gallon tank that I put in about 20 cherries to start with.
They started booming all over.
I added 5 ammano shrimp and for a time noticed that the cherries stopped populating the tank.
When I heard about the ammano's predatory nature, I took them from the tank and BOOM all over again.
Now I have tigers in there with them and no problems yet.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

o_o Really? Hmm. My RCS has babies out the wazoo, so I don't notice, but my crays recently had craylets and I don't want to risk them being eaten. I'll taken my Amanos out just in case.

As for stocking RCS, you really can have a lot, just as long as you have enough filtration. I think I have 35 RCS and 15 CRS in my 3 gallon at one point. I moved all the adult RCS to another 10 gallon tank to let them breed and populate the tank as they please. When the babies in my 3 gallon get big enough, I'll move them to the 10 too. But yea, all 50 or 60 shrimps were ok in my 3 gallon; but I did have a Eheim and lots of fast-growing plants in it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I currently have about 30 cherries in a 3 gallon tank with 6 Endlers. They are reproducing fast after only starting with 5 juvi shrimp initially 2 months ago.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently broke down my 2.5g to upgrade to a 5.5g and there was over a 100 RCS in that tank.....since then I have every other RCS berried so I am guessing I have close to 300 now.


----------

